# Nvidia-Treiber wieder mal

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

nachdem ich ein emerge -e system durchführte, funktioniert wieder mal der Nvidia-Treiber nicht. Ich benutzte den gcc-4.1.1, habe den Kernel (2.6.17.6) neu gebaut. Nvidia-kernel (1.0.7174-r2) neu gebaut, nvidia-glx (1.0.7174-r5) neu gebaut, nvidia-Modul wird beim Booten normal geladen.

Und warum ich die alten nvidia-Treiber und nicht die neuen von Gentoo aufgezwungenen Treiber verwende liegt daran, dass ich eien GForce2 habe. (Von wegen "there is no need to use these old drivers!", wie es in der package.mask-Info steht!)

An X kann es somit mal nicht liegen, denn xorg 7 hat mit Nvidia vor dem Systemupdate wunderbar funktioniert. 

Ich übersetze gerade den alten Linux-Kernel mit dem neuen gcc. Mal sehen, ob zumindest das funktioniert. Dann kann man schon mal sagen, ob es am Kernel liegt, oder nicht. 

Hat jemand irgendeine Idee, was ich hier machen kann?

----------

## firefly

für solche alten Karten gibt es das nvidia-legacy-drivers  :Wink:  paket offiziell von nvidia

und ich denke, das die maintainer eher von den alten paketen nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel geredet haben  :Wink: 

Ach ja der kernel akzeptiert nur module die auch mit dem selben gcc übersetzt wurden wie er selbst.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Also ein Bauen des alten Kernel hat nichts geholfen. Eher im Gegenteil. Obwohl ich den neuen Gcc verwendete, stand da irgendwas mit verschieden verwendeten gcc-Versionen beim Kernel. (Übrigens ist seit dem Systemupdate auch viel mehr geschrottet als Nvidia. Da kommen irgendwelche Warnungen wegen falscher Syntax in eth0 und was weiß ich) 

Wie auch immer. Mir ist noch etwas anderes eingefallen. Könnte es sein, dass es daran liegt, dass xorg noch mit dem alten gcc gebaut wurde, und Nvidia deswegen nicht funktioniert?

----------

## firefly

ich hoffe du hast auch alle über emerge installierten kernel-module auch mit gcc-4.x reinstalliert? Den Grund siehe meinen 1. post. 

Und wegen Xorg, es könnte sein, aber eher unwarscheinlich, da nur eine änderung in der ABI (Application Binary Interface) von C++-codes gegeben hat, welches zu problemen führt (soweit ich weis).

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Da kommen irgendwelche Warnungen wegen falscher Syntax in eth0 und was weiß ich

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347512.html

Hast du denn in der Zwischenzeit mal das x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers Paket ausprobiert?

Wenn du außerdem Probleme mit verschiedenen gcc versionen hast, dann würde ich dir ein emerge -e world empfehlen. Ich hab mich, als ich auf ggc4 umgestellt hab, an den Guide gehalten und ein emerge -e system und anschließend emerge -e world gemacht. Habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt, nach dem Update.  :Smile: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ein emerge -e world habe ich sowieso vor, aber zuerst wollte ich mal ausprobieren, was alles durch ein Update wieder mal zerstört wurde.

Mal sehen, ob sich das Problem dadurch löst. Das wird sich dann wohl in den nächsten Tagen erst herausstellen. 

Hast du denn in der Zwischenzeit mal das x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers Paket ausprobiert? 

Nein, aber diese Option werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten.

----------

## firefly

wäre nicht verkehrt, da zum einen die alten pakete aus portage rausfliegen, und die neuste version der legacy-treiber xorg-7.1 support liefert(laut nvidia: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7184.html)

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

So, die Nvidia-Treiber laufen jetzt zwar, aber nicht auf meinem Computer.

Ich installiere nebenbei ein Gentoo Linux auf einem PII 400Mhz mit einer etwas älteren GeForce2 und da liefen die Treiber sofort problemlos.

Bei meinem Hauptrechner allerdings meckert X, dass die Version des nvidia-Moduls und die Version des Nvidia-Treibers nicht die gleiche ist, aber die Version des Kernelmoduls kann ich doch gar nicht beeinflussen?

----------

## firefly

sicher das du nur das nvidia-legacy-drivers paket installiert hast und nicht auch noch nvidia-glx?

denn in nvidia-legacy-drivers beides enthalten  :Wink: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ja, ich bin sicher. Das ist es ja was mich so verwundert. Neben den legacy-Treibern ist nur nvidia-settings installiert, aber das hat wohl damit nichts zu tun.

Da wir gerade bei den Kernelmodulen sind:

Wieso können _keine_ Kernelmodule geladen werden, wenn ich den Module-Unload-Support aktiviere? Ich fand bei meinem Nvidia-Problem die Funktion rmmod, die ich ganz praktisch fand, aber sobald ich den Support dafür im Kernel aktiviere, können keine Kernelmodule mehr geladen werden. Das gilt übrigens für beide Rechner.

----------

## firefly

was ist die dmesg ausgabe, vom nvidia kernel-modul und welche meldung gibt der nvidia-xorg treiber in der Xorg.0.log aus?

----------

## moe

Du musst bei einigen Optionen die du in der Kernelconfig änderst auch neustarten, irgendwie hab ich die Vermutung dass du das nicht immer tust, oder?

Vom Grundsatz her musst du immer wenn du Optionen mit einen [*] änderst, auch den Kernel nach boot kopieren und neu starten. Bei Veränderungen die nur [M] sind, musst du normalerweise nicht neustarten, sollten sich danach aber einige Module beschweren musst du auch da neustarten.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

was ist die dmesg ausgabe, vom nvidia kernel-modul

```

NVRM: RM/client version mismatch!!

NVRM:    aborting to avoid catastrophe!
```

Dass muss man dem Logger schon lassen. Eine Neigung fürs Tragische hat er wohl.  :Smile: 

welche meldung gibt der nvidia-xorg treiber in der Xorg.0.log aus?

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17.6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.17.6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 23 20:51:17 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 25 September 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct  1 13:21:41 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/,/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 8086,1a30 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2445 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0150 card 1462,8831 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,8020 card 15c5,8010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 10b7,9000 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xddffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x500fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] rev 164, Mem @ 0xdc000000/24, 0xd0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

.

.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7184

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

.

.

.

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce2 GTS found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

.

.

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce2 GTS"

(**) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xDC000000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a CRT:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: PHL  Model: e008  Serial#: 112622

(II) NV(0): Year: 2001  Week: 32

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) NV(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.76

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.631 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.276 greenY: 0.600

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.057   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.297

(II) NV(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) NV(0): #4: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 70  vid: 19113

(II) NV(0): #5: hsize: 1920  vsize 1440  refresh: 60  vid: 16593

(II) NV(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NV(0): clock: 157.5 MHz   Image Size:  360 x 270 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1504 h_blank_end 1728 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1072 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Serial No:  CX  112622

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: PHILIPS 109S2

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 92 kHz,

(II) NV(0): Using CRT on CRTC 0

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-92.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(WW) (1280x1024_85.00,My Monitor) mode clock 159.36MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

.

.

.

(**) NV(0): Display dimensions: (380, 280) mm

(WW) NV(0): Probed monitor is 360x270 mm, using Displaysize 380x280 mm

(**) NV(0): DPI set to (85, 92)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

.

.

.

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(WW) NV(0): Option "UseEdidFreqs" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts, removing from list!

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Du musst bei einigen Optionen die du in der Kernelconfig änderst auch neustarten, irgendwie hab ich die Vermutung dass du das nicht immer tust, oder?

Vom Grundsatz her musst du immer wenn du Optionen mit einen [*] änderst, auch den Kernel nach boot kopieren und neu starten. Bei Veränderungen die nur [M] sind, musst du normalerweise nicht neustarten, sollten sich danach aber einige Module beschweren musst du auch da neustarten.

Nach einem Kernelupdate starte ich IMMER neu. Daran kann's also nicht liegen, zumal mein PC vorher abgeschaltet war.

----------

## firefly

öhm wiso verwendest du in der xorg.conf den opensource treiber nv und nicht nvidia?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Da war ich wohl schon einen Schritt voraus. Hier nun die Xorg-Ausgabe mit nvidia als Treiber:

```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct  1 14:20:18 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/,/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,

/usr/share/fonts,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 8086,1a30 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2445 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0150 card 1462,8831 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,8020 card 15c5,8010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 10b7,9000 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xddffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x500fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] rev 164, Mem @ 0xdc000000/24, 0xd0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdbffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdf004000 - 0xdf0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdf004000 - 0xdf0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf004000 - 0xdf0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7184

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

   Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

   GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

   GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

   GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

   GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

   GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

   GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

   Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

   GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

   GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

   GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

   Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GT,

   GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000, GeForce 6800 GS,

   GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce Go 6800,

   GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400, Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI,

   Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT, GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE,

   GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600, GeForce 6610 XL,

   GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL, GeForce Go 6600,

   GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

   GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

   GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

   GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6200,

   GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS,

   GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800, GeForce Go 7800 GTX,

   Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,

   GeForce Go 7400, Quadro NVS 110M, Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M,

   Quadro FX 350, GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT,

   Quadro NVS 300M, Quadro FX 550M, GeForce Go 7900 GS,

   GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M, GeForce 6150,

   GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150, GeForce Go 6100

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce2 GTS found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf004000 - 0xdf0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf004000 - 0xdf0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] 0   0   0xdd0003b0 - 0xdd0003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0xdd0003c0 - 0xdd0003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce2 GTS"

(**) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xDC000000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a CRT:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: PHL  Model: e008  Serial#: 112622

(II) NV(0): Year: 2001  Week: 32

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) NV(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.76

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.631 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.276 greenY: 0.600

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.057   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.297

(II) NV(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) NV(0): #4: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 70  vid: 19113

(II) NV(0): #5: hsize: 1920  vsize 1440  refresh: 60  vid: 16593

(II) NV(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NV(0): clock: 157.5 MHz   Image Size:  360 x 270 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1504 h_blank_end 1728 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1072 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Serial No:  CX  112622

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: PHILIPS 109S2

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 92 kHz,

(II) NV(0): Using CRT on CRTC 0

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-92.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(WW) (1280x1024_85.00,My Monitor) mode clock 159.36MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1152x864_85.00,My Monitor) mode clock 119.65MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x1024_75.00,My Monitor) mode clock 138.54MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x1024_86.00,My Monitor) mode clock 161.38MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x1024_80.00,My Monitor) mode clock 149.57MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x350,My Monitor) mode clock 31.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (320x175,My Monitor) mode clock 15.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x400,My Monitor) mode clock 31.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (320x200,My Monitor) mode clock 15.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (720x400,My Monitor) mode clock 35.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (360x200,My Monitor) mode clock 17.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,My Monitor) mode clock 25.2MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (320x240,My Monitor) mode clock 12.6MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,My Monitor) mode clock 31.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (320x240,My Monitor) mode clock 15.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,My Monitor) mode clock 31.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (320x240,My Monitor) mode clock 15.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,My Monitor) mode clock 36MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (320x240,My Monitor) mode clock 18MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,My Monitor) mode clock 36MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,My Monitor) mode clock 18MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,My Monitor) mode clock 40MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,My Monitor) mode clock 20MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,My Monitor) mode clock 50MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,My Monitor) mode clock 25MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,My Monitor) mode clock 49.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,My Monitor) mode clock 24.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,My Monitor) mode clock 56.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,My Monitor) mode clock 28.15MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,My Monitor) mode clock 44.9MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (512x384,My Monitor) mode clock 22.45MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,My Monitor) mode clock 65MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (512x384,My Monitor) mode clock 32.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,My Monitor) mode clock 75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (512x384,My Monitor) mode clock 37.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,My Monitor) mode clock 78.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (512x384,My Monitor) mode clock 39.4MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,My Monitor) mode clock 94.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (512x384,My Monitor) mode clock 47.25MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1152x864,My Monitor) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (576x432,My Monitor) mode clock 54MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x960,My Monitor) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,My Monitor) mode clock 54MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x960,My Monitor) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,My Monitor) mode clock 74.25MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x1024,My Monitor) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x512,My Monitor) mode clock 54MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x1024,My Monitor) mode clock 135MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x512,My Monitor) mode clock 67.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x1024,My Monitor) mode clock 157.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x512,My Monitor) mode clock 78.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,My Monitor) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,My Monitor) mode clock 81MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,My Monitor) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,My Monitor) mode clock 87.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,My Monitor) mode clock 189MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,My Monitor) mode clock 94.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,My Monitor) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (800x600,My Monitor) mode clock 101.25MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,My Monitor) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (800x600,My Monitor) mode clock 114.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,My Monitor) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (896x672,My Monitor) mode clock 102.4MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,My Monitor) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (896x672,My Monitor) mode clock 130.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,My Monitor) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (928x696,My Monitor) mode clock 109.15MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,My Monitor) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (928x696,My Monitor) mode clock 144MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,My Monitor) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (960x720,My Monitor) mode clock 117MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,My Monitor) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (960x720,My Monitor) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (832x624,My Monitor) mode clock 57.284MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (416x312,My Monitor) mode clock 28.642MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1152x768,My Monitor) mode clock 64.995MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (576x384,My Monitor) mode clock 32.497MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1400x1050,My Monitor) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (700x525,My Monitor) mode clock 61MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1400x1050,My Monitor) mode clock 155.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (700x525,My Monitor) mode clock 77.9MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1024,My Monitor) mode clock 106.91MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x512,My Monitor) mode clock 53.455MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,My Monitor) mode clock 341.35MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (960x720,My Monitor) mode clock 170.675MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,My Monitor) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1024x768,My Monitor) mode clock 133.475MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,My Monitor) mode clock 340.48MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1024x768,My Monitor) mode clock 170.24MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1024x768,My Monitor) mode clock 194.02MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) NV(0): *Mode "1280x1024_85.00": 159.4 MHz, 91.4 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024_85.00"  159.36  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1025 1028 1075 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   74.25  640 672 752 864  480 480 482 505 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Mode "1280x1024_75.00": 138.5 MHz, 80.2 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024_75.00"  138.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1069 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Mode "1280x1024_86.00": 161.4 MHz, 92.5 kHz, 86.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024_86.00"  161.38  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1025 1028 1076 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Mode "1280x1024_80.00": 149.6 MHz, 85.8 kHz, 80.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024_80.00"  149.57  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1025 1028 1072 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Mode "1152x864_85.00": 119.7 MHz, 77.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864_85.00"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (I)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "960x720": 117.0 MHz, 90.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "960x720"  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "928x696": 109.2 MHz, 86.4 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "928x696"  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "896x672"  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   94.50  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   87.75  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   77.90  700 732 892 956  525 526 532 545 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   78.75  640 672 752 864  512 512 514 536 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   67.50  640 648 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.6 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): Display dimensions: (380, 280) mm

(WW) NV(0): Probed monitor is 360x270 mm, using Displaysize 380x280 mm

(**) NV(0): DPI set to (85, 92)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdf004000 - 0xdf0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0xdd0003b0 - 0xdd0003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [25] 0   0   0xdd0003c0 - 0xdd0003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(WW) NV(0): Option "UseEdidFreqs" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts, removing from list!
```

----------

## firefly

noe immer noch der nv treiber  :Wink:  poste mal deine xorg.conf

```
(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, 
```

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ach, wo ich heute meinen Kopf wieder gelassen habe. Jetzt ist es das richtige Log:

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17.6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.17.6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 23 20:51:17 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 25 September 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct  1 14:42:33 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/,/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,

/usr/share/fonts,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 8086,1a30 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2445 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0150 card 1462,8831 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,8020 card 15c5,8010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 10b7,9000 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xddffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x500fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] rev 164, Mem @ 0xdc000000/24, 0xd0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdbffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdf004000 - 0xdf0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdf004000 - 0xdf0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf004000 - 0xdf0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7184

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7184

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-7184  Tue Aug  1 18:40:06 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf004000 - 0xdf0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdf004000 - 0xdf0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] 0   0   0xdd0003b0 - 0xdd0003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0xdd0003c0 - 0xdd0003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidFreqs" "True"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## firefly

also das glx-module hat die versionsnummer 1.0.7184 

nur du hast mir immer noch nocht die dmesg/kernel message ausgabe gepostet, vom nvidia module, wenn es geladen wird.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was die Bootausgabe damit zu tun hat? Das nvidia-Modul wird problemlos geladen, und selbst wenn ich in xorg nun "nvidia" eintragen würde, hätte das ja keine Auswirkung auf das Bootlog. 

Dummerweise könnte ich jetzt auch gar nicht neu booten, da die Festplatte meines 400ers, für den ich gerade einige restlichen Dinge kompiliere, dranhängt.

----------

## firefly

das nvidia-kernel-modul gibt, wenn es erfolgreich geladen wird, die versionsnr und ein paar anderen informationen aus. Und die möchte ich wissen  :Wink: 

z.b. bei meinem Rechner:

 *Quote:*   

> NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:06:38 PDT 2006

 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass bei mir etwas ähnliches steht, aber die Versionsnr unterscheidet sich und ist bei mir auch nicht gleich der glx-Versionsnummer. Das ist ja auch das, was beim Starten bemängelt wird, aber wie es zu den verschiedenen Versionen kommt, weiß ich nicht, und diese sind ja wahrscheinlich auch das Hauptproblem.

----------

## firefly

tja ohne genaue versionsangabe vom kernel-modul kann ich schlecht sagen ob bei dir ein altes nvidia kernel-modul oder ein altes xorg-modul verwendet wird

----------

## firefly

eine vermutung habe ich noch, da die verwendete nvidia-xorg modules gleich der neusten stabilen version von nvidia-legacy-drivers enstpricht.

Kann es sein, das der symlink von /usr/src/linux nicht auf die kernel-sourcen vom dem kernel zeigt, der gerade läuft?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Kann es sein, das der symlink von /usr/src/linux nicht auf die kernel-sourcen vom dem kernel zeigt, der gerade läuft?

Nein, das ist nicht der Fall.

----------

## firefly

hmm hast du nachdem deinstallieren von nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx und dem installieren von nvidia-legacy-drivers das nvidia kernel-modul neugeladen?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

hmm hast du nachdem deinstallieren von nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx und dem installieren von nvidia-legacy-drivers das nvidia kernel-modul neugeladen?

Nein. Das war ja auch das Problem mit "rmmod", aber durch den Neustart des Systems sollte dies auch hinfällig sein, nicht wahr?

----------

